# Saugeye AND Walleye on the GMR!



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Hey anglers, I wanted to share my live report of the Great Miami River. Enjoy this short video I made this weekend. This is the first time I have ever caught a walleye in the GMR so it was a special catch and a very cool surprise! Anyone else catch any walleye recently? Enjoy and stay safe out there everyone!


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Kool video thanks


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Both were saugeye.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

multi species angler said:


> Both were saugeye.


No they were absolutely not… The second fish was 100% a walleye..Bass assassin was correct with his identification.
You can clearly see on the back half of the fish… The vertical bars… Which indicates walley ..Same as vertical bars on a perch… Walleye are a member of the perch family.
Nice catch dude!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

And yes bass assassin… I have caught walleye in the GMR as well...I also have caught them in the Mad river.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Look at the blotches on the backside at the time around 4:40 or so. Saugeye in my opinion. The white on the tail doesn't seem as well defined as walleyes usually are either. Either way, fun to catch.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

multi species angler said:


> Look at the blotches on the backside at the time around 4:40 or so. Saugeye in my opinion. The white on the tail doesn't seem as well defined as walleyes usually are either. Either way, fun to catch.


The white tip on the tail is a poor indicator for either species… and shouldn't be used for any kind of reference ...Sometimes it can be apparent in both fish, and sometimes it can be nonexistent in both fish.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

multi species angler said:


> Both were saugeye.


Yea it took me a second but the physical characteristics of a walleye were there. 100% walleye


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

9Left said:


> And yes bass assassin… I have caught walleye in the GMR as well...I also have caught them in the Mad river.


Thats awesome they are moving up this far north!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> Thats awesome they are moving up this far north!


Bass assassin… My feeling is that they most likely come from CJ Brown reservoir


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Northern part of the Miami river, (Logan County),I was catching walleye in early 80's.They could easily go downstream. Way before saugeye,so they've been in there a long time..

Looks like #2 had some spotting in the fins,but not like the 1st eye.There's probably some sauger in there too.Water's that have both saugeye,sauger, and walleye are known for the species those species to cross breed.Maybe that 2nd eye was a result of cross breading among the 3 species? Nice eyes they are!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My take for what its worth(not much cause I dont kno much about the biology of them,just know how to catch them).

Anyone I've ever talked to that is involved with stocking and/or raising them have told me a saugeye can take on the looks of either species. A walleye or saugeye,but most take on the classic saugeye look. But they COULD look like a walleye or a sauger. I asked a guy about hoover,and since they are stocking both saugeye and walleye what will they do if a questionable state record is caught there down the road. They will determine the species thru DNA(like they always have).
Given the area you are fishing it could for sure be a walleye. But we can sit here an debate it until we are blue in the face,but I dont think any of us can say with 100% certainty it's a walleye or saugeye. 
But it does have that walleye look to. I would say walleye myself. And like 9left said,could be a CJ escapee,I always forget about that. 
You guys have some pretty cool rivers down that way!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

At Indian,I'll get 2 different shades of saugeye.The majority have a lot of gold with light







dark splotching while a few of them get very very dark.Those darker ones seem to be meaner too!! The bottom right is a good example.These 12 came within a 1/4 mile circle.It's not they came from different parts of the lake.They're really noticeable when they get in the 4+ lb range.The bottom left fish was the shortest at 15.5" and a pure fattie!!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

9Left said:


> Bass assassin… My feeling is that they most likely come from CJ Brown reservoir


That makes sense! It could also be a true wild hybrid.


----------

